# How do you meet women if you don't have a lot of friends?



## Deleted member 12216 (Aug 7, 2021)

My experience so far is basically that if you didn't do well/you where ugly in highschool and therefore lack connections, you won't have a lot of chances meeting women since you can't be in social settings such as a homeparty for example.

My only options are dating apps, cold approach and going out at night all alone.

I'm pretty sure I'd have a lot of success on a homeparty, I went to one in my life and got positive comments on my looks/hair/face.

I absolutely lack connections, I have some friends but they are all never partying which is boring af!

I just wanna be in a social setting where I can meet women. 

I have a park here nearbye where lots of people and groups hang out at night, maybe I should go there at night and just randomly ask a group if i can hang out with them (they are most likely drunk anyways)


----------



## Constantin Denis (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm on the same boat. Here's the thing, you're supposed to kidnap women straight off the street


----------



## Deleted member 14781 (Aug 7, 2021)

Tinder


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Aug 7, 2021)

through school, work, clubs,


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Aug 7, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> through school, work, clubs,


Yeah, through online university, work from home and closed clubs?


----------



## coolguy1 (Aug 7, 2021)

Youthful said:


> Yeah, through online university, work from home and closed clubs?


Its over for us covidcels


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Aug 7, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> Its over for us covidcels


Even if thats a joke, covidcel is an actual thing. Imagine that, I couldn't meet ANY people at university and will not be able to probably


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 7, 2021)

Even if you have friends. the amount of new foids you meet trhough them, might still be WAY to slow.

Point being: 
If one wants to slay, have plenty options. One needs a stream outside of friends group usually anyways.
Also, guys hate a friend, that only hangs with him because you bring bitches to him.

Hustling women inside friend groups is good for quality matching, but usually slow.


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Aug 7, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Even if you have friends. the amount of new foids you meet trhough them, might still be WAY to slow.
> 
> Point being:
> If one wants to slay, have plenty options. One needs a stream outside of friends group usually anyways.
> ...


So whats your advice?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 7, 2021)

Youthful said:


> So whats your advice?


It depends, on ones looks level and age and location in world

What percentile lookslevel are you in?
And what age range?
And what is roughly your location?

If you don't wanna say.
Wheat Waffles has decent idea about it.

Blackpill MOGGS. because it gives different advice to men, depending on where they are (loks, location blabla)


----------



## randomuser2407 (Aug 7, 2021)

From best to worst:

1 - Day Game (Cold approaching women during the day)
2 - Online Dating
3 - Night Game (Cold approaching women during the night)

But none of these will work if you don't look good enough for the women that you are trying to attract.
In my case, I have a decent looks level although I am not looksmaxxed but I have never put in the effort to succeed so if I started, I could get some decent success in real life with good looking women or on online dating with ugly women.

But if I was muscular, I would have much better success, so I am not really in a rush.


----------



## FootLongDong (Aug 7, 2021)

U went on 1 houseeparty?

I went on countless housepartys

Truly over for you

Actually yesterday i was on one...still a little dizzy


----------



## randomuser2407 (Aug 7, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> It depends, on ones looks level and age and location in world
> 
> What percentile lookslevel are you in?
> And what age range?
> ...



He is wrong actually because even back when I was really ugly with an underbite, back when I looked like this:




I still approached some women and managed to get their number really easily. Usually, I had low self confidence but at that time, I met a PUA while on vacation to an all inclusive resort in Mexico, who taught me to be more confident, and I didn't really have game but I was confident and there were women who liked me and they weren't ugly but they were average in looks. At the time, I was only 160 lbs at 6 foot 4.

So, when he says that you will get rejected no matter how many women you approach if you are ugly, he is wrong. It's that kind of close minded pessimistic assumption that makes the black pill look less and less legit as a source of information.


Of course, I wouldn't go as far as to say that it's all about self confidence but at the same time, you don't have to be extremely good looking to do well with women if you don't hyperfocus on the women who are way better looking than you. I mean, unless you are a short ugly guy with a recessed jaw/chin with low self confidence, there is no way you will get rejected by every woman you talk to.


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Aug 7, 2021)

FootLongDong said:


> U went on 1 houseeparty?
> 
> I went on countless housepartys
> 
> ...


Very helpful, thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Aug 7, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> He is wrong actually because even back when I was really ugly with an underbite, back when I looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am pretty high inhib but will probably try day and nightgame/ random approaching. Thanks for your insight. My looks level should be enough although I am only 175cm and have long hair which a lot of women dislike.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Aug 7, 2021)

Only option seems to be dating apps sadly, but since you have friends getting women in a social setting should be easy


----------



## randomuser2407 (Aug 7, 2021)

Youthful said:


> I am pretty high inhib but will probably try day and nightgame/ random approaching. Thanks for your insight. My looks level should be enough although I am only 175cm and have long hair which a lot of women dislike.


The only way to get good at daygame is to cold approach lots of women, learn from it and get laid many times.

For night game, it's similar but you also need top tier face, top tier height, top tier physique, and top tier game, so lots of experience with women.

You're better off doing only day game, it is also much cheaper because it is free, the only thing you will need to pay for is the dates that you go on after getting numbers, which will be only drinks at a coffee shop or a bar.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Aug 7, 2021)

Nobagger said:


> Only option seems to be dating apps sadly, but since you have friends getting women in a social setting should be easy


Cold approaching is better than dating apps but you need good self confidence, which is developed through trial and error.
And you need a decent looks level, you don't have to be extremely good looking but the minimum requirement is to just not be fat.


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Aug 7, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> The only way to get good at daygame is to cold approach lots of women, learn from it and get laid many times.
> 
> For night game, it's similar but you also need top tier face, top tier height, top tier physique, and top tier game, so lots of experience with women.
> 
> You're better off doing only day game, it is also much cheaper because it is free, the only thing you will need to pay for is the dates that you go on after getting numbers, which will be only drinks at a coffee shop or a bar.


I dont get why daygame is easier than nightgame. At night many girls are drunk, also the darkness haloes you a lot hahah


----------



## koalendo (Aug 7, 2021)

gymmax , take great pictures, and put effort and energy into online dating, have a good bio with good texting skills.
this is your most realistic option.


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Aug 7, 2021)

koalendo said:


> gymmax , take great pictures, and put effort and energy into online dating, have a good bio with good texting skills.
> this is your most realistic option.


Thanks, never tried online dating with actual high effort pics.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 7, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> He is wrong actually


I mostly agree with Wheat Waffles. In line with my experience. I have in my life time, chatted up between 500-1000 randoms.


copingvolcel said:


> I still approached some women and managed to get their number really easily.


I think Wheat Waffles. And I personally also. consider actual dates/meetups only as something to count. I have had so many flakey telephone numbers, that I feel they are borderline worthless.


copingvolcel said:


> Usually, I had low self confidence but at that time, I met a PUA while on vacation to an all inclusive resort in Mexico, who taught me to be more confident, and I didn't really have game but I was confident and there were women who liked me and they weren't ugly but they were average in looks. At the time, I was only 160 lbs at 6 foot 4.
> 
> So, when he says that you will get rejected no matter how many women you approach if you are ugly, he is wrong. It's that kind of close minded pessimistic assumption that makes the black pill look less and less legit as a source of information.


Only for sub 5's! That is Wheat Wheat Waffles said. He advised guys above sub 5 looks, to be pro-active!

in your case. ESPCIALLY IN MEXICO! hence I ask for location.
I think you were overall BETTER than sub 5. You were a white (perfect pheno, and halo IN MEXICO) nromie face man whom is GIGA tall for MEXICAN standards.

So, yeah. It made imp perfect sense for you there, to be socially active with randoms women.


copingvolcel said:


> Of course, I wouldn't go as far as to say that it's all about self confidence but at the same time, you don't have to be extremely good looking to do well with women if you don't hyperfocus on the women who are way better looking than you. I mean, unless you are a short ugly guy with a recessed jaw/chin with low self confidence, there is no way you will get rejected by every woman you talk to.


Depends on the definition of rejection.
I always counted as EVERYTHING not leading to a date/meetup as rejection.
I as a normie white guy managed at best to get a meetup out of 1/10 back in those days. While maybe only 60% of the women straight up rejected/ignored me from the get go basically. From the remaining 40%, still 30% basically flaked or objections. So only 10% lead to a 1-on-1 meetup.

I hope t try soon. how it will be as a bit better looking guy now. as how I was looking back than.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 7, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> From best to worst:
> 
> 1 - Day Game (Cold approaching women during the day)
> 2 - Online Dating
> 3 - Night Game (Cold approaching women during the night)


imo. 
Depends on looks level.

And to a lesser extend location also some maybe, and maybe age also some.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Aug 7, 2021)

Youthful said:


> I dont get why daygame is easier than nightgame. At night many girls are drunk, also the darkness haloes you a lot hahah



What you don't understand is that in a night game environment, women expect to be approached so they will automatically reject most of the guys who approach them, and they won't see it as a good thing because they will know that you're just trying to get laid. That is because, guys who succeed with night game usually hookup on the same night.

But if you approach her during the day, she will not expect it, so she will not reject you automatically because she will not think that you're trying to get laid because she knows that even if you were interested, you would only go as far as asking for her number. And it is easier for women to give you their number than to decide to have sex with you without dating.

Most men aren't attractive enough and aren't charming enough to convince a woman to have sex with them after just talking for a couple of minutes at a bar, most women just aren't that easy. They require at least a 1 hour conversation to make that decision, and it is much easier for them to decide if they know that it is planned.

So, at night, you will get rejected a lot more than during the day. And for the women who have never been approached before in a daytime setting, they will be extremely surprised and they will remember you because of that. Many women dream of meeting their boyfriend through a daytime encounter because they see it as much more special than meeting through social circles or at a bar, because it is similar to what they see in their romance novels and movies.

So daygame is easier even if you are less confident, because women are much more likely to give you a chance, especially if they are not too busy that day.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 7, 2021)

Get diagnosed for mental disorders and hit on girls at the mental ward tbh.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Aug 7, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I mostly agree with Wheat Waffles. In line with my experience. I have in my life time, chatted up between 500-1000 randoms.
> 
> I think Wheat Waffles. And I personally also. consider actual dates/meetups only as something to count. I have had so many flakey telephone numbers, that I feel they are borderline worthless.
> 
> ...


Like I said, I was in an all inclusive resort. The women that I approached weren't locals, one of them was an American and the other one was a Canadian who lives in the same city as me. Both were around average in looks, the American was white and the Canadian was asian, I approached both in a very confident way and they were both quite short in height so my height definitely had something to do with it too.


At the time, I was 18, and the canadian asian girl was 24, the american white girl was 18, both were around 5 foot 4 in height.

When I talked to them, they were extremely interested in me, but I didn't pursue further because I was insecure and I didn't know how to proceed after getting the phone number, but this still shows that just because I am tall, even without perfect looks, I am still considered as very attractive by many women even though I am not a Chad in the face. So, height is much more important than you guys think.


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Aug 7, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Like I said, I was in an all inclusive resort. The women that I approached weren't locals, one of them was an American and the other one was a Canadian who lives in the same city as me. Both were around average in looks, the American was white and the Canadian was asian, I approached both in a very confident way and they were both quite short in height so my height definitely had something to do with it too.
> 
> 
> At the time, I was 18, and the canadian asian girl was 24, the american white girl was 18, both were around 5 foot 4 in height.
> ...


yeah height is super important sadly. I am only 175cm


----------



## coolguy1 (Aug 7, 2021)

Youthful said:


> Even if thats a joke, covidcel is an actual thing. Imagine that, I couldn't meet ANY people at university and will not be able to probably


Not a joke. The year covid bs started is the year I started uni. I was planning on joining all activities and stuff and becoming more social since I didnt have a real friend group anymore.


----------



## kalefartbomb (Aug 7, 2021)

Social hobby (sport/music), Church, work, volunteering. If the only thing you do is play vidya then of course you aren't going to meet women.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 7, 2021)

kalefartbomb said:


> Social hobby (sport/music), Church, work, volunteering. If the only thing you do is play vidya then of course you aren't going to meet women.


Location is most important for all of this. I did volunteering, worked several jobs, started doing social dancing, group gym classes, joined a running group, etc.

But gender ratio male/female is like 80/20 here in my city. So everywhere, no matter what you do, you will only ever meet men.

And the place where I volunteered at, it was 80% people above the age of 40. So it was pointless to make new friends too, since u cant make friends with boomers tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Aug 7, 2021)

kalefartbomb said:


> Social hobby (sport/music), Church, work, volunteering. If the only thing you do is play vidya then of course you aren't going to meet women.


My dude, there are no social activities since 2019, they've all been cancelled. I can't even do the sports in my club as I used to


----------



## coolguy1 (Aug 7, 2021)

kalefartbomb said:


> Social hobby (sport/music), Church, work, volunteering. If the only thing you do is play vidya then of course you aren't going to meet women.


Do young girls even go to church?


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Aug 7, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> Do young girls even go to church?


Highly doubt it


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 7, 2021)

Youthful said:


> My dude, there are no social activities since 2019, they've all been cancelled. I can't even do the sports in my club as I used to


U can do corona related jobs tbh. I did testing for a while, I was testing some hot 14yo JBs that had no gag reflex. Was fucking hot tbh.

I also have all their contact info, adress, phone number already. So didn't even need to approach and ask


----------



## .👽. (Aug 7, 2021)

friends are more important than bitches imo. 

get friends first and in the meantime use tinder for dates. if you are lucky you meet some cool chicks and join her friend circle. happensd to me once tho, still she had mogger friends who party alot and stuff. miss those times ngl


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 7, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> U can do corona related jobs tbh. I did testing for a while, I was testing some hot 14yo JBs that had no gag reflex. Was fucking hot tbh.
> 
> I also have all their contact info, adress, phone number already. So didn't even need to approach and ask


hahahaha

and WTF.


----------



## TITUS (Aug 7, 2021)

Get fit, go to the pool and they will come and say "hi", if you are on roids they may trip on top of you.
Do group activities, like swimming lessons, plenty of interaction there.


----------



## coolguy1 (Aug 7, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> get friends first


Easier said than done


----------



## NumbThePain (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm on the same boat. But I fucked a girl from work. So work is a thing if there's bitches working

Start with flirting, you'll immediately know if the foid likes you or not. Then exchange Instagram/WhatsApp


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 7, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> Easier said than done


it takes time for sure


----------



## Ronnie (Aug 7, 2021)

what does a lack of friends have anything to do with the inability to meet women? Unless you plan to wrong social circle game it shouldn’t be a problem. Hop on tinder and start swiping. If you are too ugly for tinder then well you didn’t have much of a chance to begin with did you?


----------



## Timelessbrah (Aug 9, 2021)

@Youthful Bruh it's time to listen to me instead. The only way to meet real women that would stay with your long enough to see any actual evolution would be girls through social circle. The only way to get into one is to made friends in school and uni and maybe work. THATS THE ONLY WAY. Due to covid and all of that everything closed for a while and the people that enjoyed those times were the ones who already had a social circle. 

So stop being still and meet someone in school or uni (which I guess you are in). 

Beware of all the other dudes out here, its easy to shit somebody who is ulgy and has little friends, other dudes only want to be with you because of the social benefits you might bring, like girls, so everybody is fighting over this shit anyways.


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Aug 10, 2021)

Timelessbrah said:


> @Youthful Bruh it's time to listen to me instead. The only way to meet real women that would stay with your long enough to see any actual evolution would be girls through social circle. The only way to get into one is to made friends in school and uni and maybe work. THATS THE ONLY WAY. Due to covid and all of that everything closed for a while and the people that enjoyed those times were the ones who already had a social circle.
> 
> So stop being still and meet someone in school or uni (which I guess you are in).
> 
> Beware of all the other dudes out here, its easy to shit somebody who is ulgy and has little friends, other dudes only want to be with you because of the social benefits you might bring, like girls, so everybody is fighting over this shit anyways.


Thanks, will try to meet people when uni is open again (hopefully after summer).


----------



## Germania (Aug 10, 2021)

Dating is 95% online these days. You don't need friends for this, just a good face bro.


----------



## one job away (Aug 10, 2021)

Germania said:


> Dating is 95% online these days. You don't need friends for this, just a good face bro.


This or going out. If you don’t have the face forget Tinder and online dating. Woman just want to get fcked by good looking guys if they are on tinder. If you actually want to date you probably don’t want a woman from tinder either way so going out is still the best option


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Aug 10, 2021)

Youthful said:


> My experience so far is basically that if you didn't do well/you where ugly in highschool and therefore lack connections, you won't have a lot of chances meeting women since you can't be in social settings such as a homeparty for example.
> 
> My only options are dating apps, cold approach and going out at night all alone.
> 
> ...


one is still more than me well done man


----------



## Germania (Aug 10, 2021)

one job away said:


> Woman just want to get fcked by good looking guys if they are on tinder. If you actually want to date you probably don’t want a woman from tinder either way so going out is still the best option


I see it differently. Tinder is a reflection of people in general. You can find hoes or "normal" women on Tinder just as much as in real life.
But yeah, going out is the better option than Tinder, if you aren't a 6/10+. But you always have to keep in mind that nowadays women can simply choose their "type of man" online like in a catalog. That's why real life game is more difficult than it used to be.


----------



## one job away (Aug 10, 2021)

Germania said:


> I see it differently. Tinder is a reflection of people in general. You can find hoes or "normal" women on Tinder just as much as in real life.


But tinder is only about looks. Irl is not


----------



## Timelessbrah (Aug 10, 2021)

Youthful said:


> Thanks, will try to meet people when uni is open again (hopefully after summer).


Don't wait!! People grow up and the amount of experiences you can have with other diminish year after year, experiences those essential to bonding. It may not be too late.


----------



## fogdart (Aug 11, 2021)

Youthful said:


> I dont get why daygame is easier than nightgame. At night many girls are drunk, also the darkness haloes you a lot hahah


Day game is better because she's able to see you properly and would reject you if she's not interested. On the other hand night game will yield you a lot more numbers and contacts than day game would, because she's drunk and has low inhibition, but she will reject you later if she finds you unattractive.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 11, 2021)

Youthful said:


> My experience so far is basically that if you didn't do well/you where ugly in highschool and therefore lack connections, you won't have a lot of chances meeting women since you can't be in social settings such as a homeparty for example.
> 
> My only options are dating apps, cold approach and going out at night all alone.
> 
> ...


Cold approach


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 11, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Day game is better because she's able to see you properly and would reject you if she's not interested. On the other hand night game will yield you a lot more numbers and contacts than day game would, because she's drunk and has low inhibition, but she will reject you later if she finds you unattractive.


Going out twice a week I get laid atleast once on the same night and get 2-3 dates every week from numbers I get from bars/clubs. Daygame is an absolute meme. At bars and clubs you’re first priority should be to bang a girl that night and not to collect numbers. But most losers here are to retarded to do that and lack social skills.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 11, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> From best to worst:
> 
> 1 - Day Game (Cold approaching women during the day)
> 2 - Online Dating
> ...


JFL if you think day game and online are better than night game. Maybe for twigcels. When you look good you walk into a bar and get laid daygame is for PUA losers.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 11, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> JFL if you think day game and online are better than night game. Maybe for twigcels. When you look good you walk into a bar and get laid daygame is for PUA losers.


What's your strategy at bars clubs? Walk up to single girls or groups? Approach with friends? Etc.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 11, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What's your strategy at bars clubs? Walk up to single girls or groups? Approach with friends? Etc.


Walk in with friends, take shots, hit on girls, start making out with them under 5 minutes then try to leave with them. Not much strategy, just be confident and social.


----------



## lasthope (Aug 11, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Walk in with friends, take shots, hit on girls, start making out with them under 5 minutes then try to leave with them. Not much strategy, just be confident and social.


Wtf never seen that happen 
What’s your psl?


----------



## SixCRY (Aug 11, 2021)

You can use socialmedia if you have 200-500sub, get girl follow you

But you'll have to post interesting things on your story like when u hangout etc


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 11, 2021)

my sig is ur best option


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 11, 2021)

lasthope said:


> Wtf never seen that happen
> What’s your psl?


Idk above avg face, 6’2 ,and roided


----------



## wristcel (Aug 12, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> U can do corona related jobs tbh. I did testing for a while, I was testing some hot 14yo JBs that had no gag reflex. Was fucking hot tbh.


that cracked me up, but it also frustrated me as I imagine seeing so many super hot unattainable jailbaits. Why are they all so hot nowadays!!?? 

I was doing some rendering/plastering work for a company who were working near a school recently, repairing walls and stuff, and I saw the most amazing looking 14-16 year olds non stop. Made me want to rope or rape.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 12, 2021)

wristcel said:


> that cracked me up, but it also frustrated me as I imagine seeing so many super hot unattainable jailbaits. Why are they all so hot nowadays!!??
> 
> I was doing some rendering/plastering work for a company who were working near a school recently, repairing walls and stuff, and I saw the most amazing looking 14-16 year olds non stop. Made me want to rope or rape.


Its insane man. When i walk past high schools u see all the hot JBs there.... Rape it will have to be.

Girls my own age look like shit. Cant believe i was incel till 23 and missed out on the best girls.
These teenage girls are something different, not just in looks but also their personalities: bubbly and clingy. Exactly what I want tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (Aug 12, 2021)

theres a lot of ways and you dont need friends that introduce you women at all.

join some group activity, use dating apps, meet women that are on your courses..


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Aug 12, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Walk in with friends, take shots, hit on girls, start making out with them under 5 minutes then try to leave with them. Not much strategy, just be confident and social.


You do realise OP literally said “how to meet women if you don’t have a lot of friends “

He can’t walk into a club by himself that looks sus af


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 12, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> You do realise OP literally said “how to meet women if you don’t have a lot of friends “
> 
> He can’t walk into a club by himself that looks sus af


Yes he can. Too high inhib


----------

